# PICTURE FROM TODAY



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## dmarcus (Jun 17, 2011)

It's the perfect tortoise Oasis...


----------



## coreyc (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome pic does it get any better?


----------



## Laura (Jun 17, 2011)

How is this picture different then any other day there......? 
Paradise!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 17, 2011)

What a great place to be a tortoise


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome. I could look at that every morning with my cup of coffee!!!


----------



## Tom (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice yard.
... jealous.


----------



## ascott (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome....its like land of the lost!! Fantasti! Is that a boulder in the pen or a bohemith tortoise? I have gone back and vied your pics a million times...beautiful!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 17, 2011)

SOOOOOOOOOo Sweet! ! ! !! ! .... can you say " Paradise" ?
Very Nice MR Greg!

JD~


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks all! I have video, just not sure how to post it, dag gum!


----------



## Tortoise-Luke (Jun 17, 2011)

thats an excellent shot! and is that a couple doing something naughty right behind the fence door?


----------



## Jacob (Jun 17, 2011)

Aldabra Island


----------



## african cake queen (Jun 17, 2011)

hi, as always , love your pictures. to me, its like disney world. what a great place you have. lindy


----------



## Zouave (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome as always!


ALDABRAMAN said:


> Thanks all! I have video, just not sure how to post it, dag gum!


Youtube that sucker!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 17, 2011)

That's so awesome. What part of SW Florida is that? Naples, Collier County? Where do the Aldabras you breed go? Some to private collections, others to zoological gardens? How big is your colony? Do you get grant support for breeding an endangered species? I thought your project sounded cool, but that picture really shows what kind of an operation you have down there. I don't mean to hijack your thread, so feel free to refer me to another thread where you may have described what you do.


----------



## l0velesly (Jun 17, 2011)

You have the most amazing, huge tortoise pen!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jun 18, 2011)

Very nice. Beautiful too.


----------



## Watermelon (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, big tortoise garden!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice pics it makes me want to move there and live in the aldab garden but I have to ask, is it me or does every picture you post has at least 1 pair of aldabs mating? not complaining mind you just wondering. Personally I would avoid youtube with the video posting you don't want any crazy people stalking you, it is easier than you might think. Especially if people are familiar with the area you live in, but our choice either way.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 18, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Nice pics it makes me want to move there and live in the aldab garden but I have to ask, is it me or does every picture you post has at least 1 pair of aldabs mating? not complaining mind you just wondering. Personally I would avoid youtube with the video posting you don't want any crazy people stalking you, it is easier than you might think. Especially if people are familiar with the area you live in, but our choice either way.



It just happens to be breeding season here, they are very active, we do not mind, lol. No you-tube or any other things like that, I have video, was thinking of this site only with no location association. Thank you.


----------



## Guggie (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks great!! For comparison's sake, how tall is that chain link fence?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 18, 2011)

Guggie said:


> Looks great!! For comparison's sake, how tall is that chain link fence?



The large peremter fence is 6' and the divider between the large pen and the back yard is about 4'.


----------



## Neal (Jun 18, 2011)

Bowring...just kidding.


----------



## Zouave (Jun 18, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pics it makes me want to move there and live in the aldab garden but I have to ask, is it me or does every picture you post has at least 1 pair of aldabs mating? not complaining mind you just wondering. Personally I would avoid youtube with the video posting you don't want any crazy people stalking you, it is easier than you might think. Especially if people are familiar with the area you live in, but our choice either way.
> ...



Youtube is just the biggest host not the only one. Besides you just use a vague title and one obscure tag and no one will find it, but thats beside the point. If you are worried about the content of the video then don't upload it anywhere. Shoot a new video specifically for upload (no landmarks or whatever you think inappropriate). Uploading to TFO would be the same as youtube, I'm sure the googlebots are combing the threads as i type. lol Sharing it privately there are options as well.

Anyway hope you get it sorted out and let me know if i can help cuz I wanna see more dinosaurs! rawr?


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Jun 21, 2011)

Absolutly wonderful !


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome! Nice piece of land, wish I had something similar


----------



## froghaven5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow Totally awesome!


----------



## Livingstone (Jun 22, 2011)

Doing it right!!!


----------

